# Buttons where to search?



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I am looking for novelty buttons. Some specific ones are lighthouses and Chefs. Also anything having to do with those themes. Also farm types animals, and holiday. I have gone online and searched but, it just gives me the norm in novelty buttons. If I put in chef or lighthouse it takes me all over but buttons! Can anyone suggest where to look for a large supply of differant buttons? I will check all the local stores but, they don't have a large supply from what I recall and right now our Joanne's is revamping and has nothing to speak of. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I know that Hancock's has some novelty buttons
and walmart has had a rack of them

http://www.mjtrim.com/ This is where I get my rhinestones, but they have some novelty buttons, worth spending some time looking around.

Have you tried Hobby Lobby?

What do you consider "a lot"? Have you froogled "wholesale novelty buttons" - that may get you a lot of sites to check out.

Angie


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

Do you have a Micheals craft store? They have novelty buttons at the Micheals by us. G&S


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

thanks everyone, getting in the car right now... will let ya know what I find.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I love to buy from this company...lots of goodies to look through, beautiful laces, and good prices.

http://www.homesew.com


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

GrannyG said:


> I love to buy from this company...lots of goodies to look through, beautiful laces, and good prices.
> 
> http://www.homesew.com


Thank you! I was racking my brain trying to remember that name!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ah Ha! another sewing site to check out. Thanks GrannyG.

Angie


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

going to check out that site now. went yesterday to Wally-World and Hobby Lobby. Never got to any of the other places I planned. No real great buttons but, hobby lobby had all the Simplicty patterns for $1.99. I went nuts of course and then any that they were out of I took the ad next doot to Wally world and got them there with the price match! Hobby lobby also had a huge fabric and yarn sale. Now what to start on first.... hummmmm


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

thanks real neat site.... great button prices. I think I'll be getting up and order.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

I love buttons! I get some of the cutest ones from OZ. You might try this addy and see if you like what they have:

http://www.anniesroom.com.au/LCindex.htm

and for an incredible experience:

http://www.shiboridragon.com/Buttons-Incomparable.htm

After you drool over the buttons take a look at their home page! I could spend a week there! :dance: 

Have fun...LQ


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks Quacker! Those are awesome buttons - I really like the guinea hen ones!


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Newark Dressmaker Supply has a fruit and vegetable collection, a kitchen tool collection, a farm collection (animals and barn), snowflakes, Halloween, 2 Christmas collections and more.

Newark Dressmaker Supply
PO Box 4090
Bethlehem, PA 18018

1-800-736-6783
www.newarkdress.com


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

HOBBY LOBBY!
if there is one close to you! I found they have a huge selection of novlety buttons here in the one close to me, they sell a good size bag(sandwich size) maybe lil larger full of buttons and they have dif type buttons in that. It was such a good find/deal i got me 3 bags of them and put them in jars for future projects! They was $3.99 - $4.99 a bag!!!


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Try........................
http://www.buttonemporium.com/categories.aspx?nid=4




.


----------



## delirium (Jun 23, 2007)

I love http://www.buttonshoppe.com/000.htm

Their prices are a little...well.. pricey... but the quality is amazing. They have gorgeous stuff ^^ I love the enamels :bouncy: 

Annie in Norway


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

http://www.baerfabrics.com/products.asp?cat=251&pg=2

I bought tractor buttons from here. Lots of buttons


----------

